# Oswalt Kolle - ist gestorben



## Mandalorianer (1 Okt. 2010)

*Größter Sex-Guru Deutschlands starb im Alter von 81 Jahren*​
Er war Aufklärer der Nation, der Sex-Papst Deutschlands: Oswalt Kolle. Wie jetzt bekannt wurde, ist er am vergangenen Freitag im Alter von 81 Jahren in seiner Wahlheimat Amsterdam gestorben.

Heute fand die Trauerfeier statt. Danach gaben die Angehörigen den Tod des berühmten deutschen Sexualaufklärers bekannt.

Am 2. Oktober wäre er 82 Jahre alt geworden.

Zur Symbolfigur der sexuellen Revolution der 60er-Jahre wurde Kolle durch seine Aufklärungs-Serien in der Zeitschrift „Quick". Nach „Dein Kind, das unbekannte Wesen" kamen die Teile „Deine Frau, das unbekannte Wesen" und „Dein Mann, das unbekannte Wesen" in der „Neuen Revue" und dann in Buchform heraus. Die Aufklärungs-Serie begründete seinen Ruf als Sex-Spezialist und umstrittenen Aufklärer der Nation.

Kolle sorgte dafür, dass Deutschland auch außerhalb der Schlafzimmer über Sex sprach.

47 Jahre war er mit Ehefrau Marlies verheiratet, die später an Krebs erkrankte. 2008 sprach er zum ersten Mal darüber, wie er das Sterben seiner Frau begleitete. Bis hin zur Sterbehilfe.

Jetzt ist auch Deutschlands größter Sex-Guru tot.

*Möge Er in Frieden ruhen 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Rumpelmucke (1 Okt. 2010)

Keine Sorge, kommt nich noch mal vor.


----------



## Katzun (2 Okt. 2010)

R.I.P Oswalt

du hast vieles in deutschland bewegt!


----------



## Jans (2 Okt. 2010)

aha


----------

